# Old theme



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 25, 2006)

Rich,
The first XMB forum we used had the theme Acid Green. Any chance we can revive that?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2006)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Rich,
> The first XMB forum we used had the theme Acid Green. Any chance we can revive that?



I might be able to find a green theme but doubt I'll be able to find an acid green one. I'll see what I can do.


----------

